# Best



## thinus (Mar 20, 2010)

What is the best didital camera in the 500 to 1000 pound price range thanks.


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

Define best??

There are loads to choose from, depends what you want from it.. Nikon D90, D300, D300s.. Canon Eos series (cant name them, Im not a canon man)

What do you want to shoot, where will you be using it, are you experienced in dslrs, do you want full manual control, live view, video etc etc..

More info and we can help!


----------



## bydandie (Jan 18, 2010)

Tom Radford said:


> Define best??
> 
> There are loads to choose from, depends what you want from it.. Nikon D90, D300, D300s.. Canon Eos series (cant name them, Im not a canon man)
> 
> ...


+1, do you need RAW and/or macro as well? The Nikon D40x I have does very well, but may be too much for some people.


----------



## thinus (Mar 20, 2010)

Well I have a pentax but it is old I am just looking for a good all rounder


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

Well, I would reccomend the Nikon range. Upto Â£1000 will get you a D300 which is thier semi pro camera, below that the D90 is excelent.

You need to try them out and see which feels best in the hand. Some people find the D90 too small, others the D300 to big.


----------



## bydandie (Jan 18, 2010)

thinus said:


> Well I have a pentax but it is old I am just looking for a good all rounder


I take it that you understand the phot principles then? RAW is a powerful option, but there are different implementations, Nikons vary slightly from Canon IIRC where the loss can vary. All now use SD cards, so youre looking at whether you can use your old lenses (Does the camera have it's own A/F motor or is in the lens?)


----------



## thinus (Mar 20, 2010)

bydandie said:


> thinus said:
> 
> 
> > Well I have a pentax but it is old I am just looking for a good all rounder
> ...


I think I is in the lens


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

The bigger Nikons, D300, D300s, D700, D3 and D3s use CF cards not SD cards. If you own pentax lenses already, then a pentax camera might be the best option as Nikon or Canon have thier own mounts. You can of course buy adapters, but you sometimes loose some features of the lens. If you arent worried about buying new lenses, factor that in to your budget, because often lenses can cost more than the bodies.

If you want Macro, you will need a dedicated macro lens, same for wide angle, telephoto etc.

You can get all in one lenses like wide angle to telephoto which are fine for basic use, depends how serious you want to go.


----------



## thinus (Mar 20, 2010)

Tom Radford said:


> The bigger Nikons, D300, D300s, D700, D3 and D3s use CF cards not SD cards. If you own pentax lenses already, then a pentax camera might be the best option as Nikon or Canon have thier own mounts. You can of course buy adapters, but you sometimes loose some features of the lens. If you arent worried about buying new lenses, factor that in to your budget, because often lenses can cost more than the bodies.
> 
> If you want Macro, you will need a dedicated macro lens, same for wide angle, telephoto etc.
> 
> You can get all in one lenses like wide angle to telephoto which are fine for basic use, depends how serious you want to go.


Well I only have a small and a very large lens


----------



## bydandie (Jan 18, 2010)

thinus said:


> Tom Radford said:
> 
> 
> > The bigger Nikons, D300, D300s, D700, D3 and D3s use CF cards not SD cards. If you own pentax lenses already, then a pentax camera might be the best option as Nikon or Canon have thier own mounts. You can of course buy adapters, but you sometimes loose some features of the lens. If you arent worried about buying new lenses, factor that in to your budget, because often lenses can cost more than the bodies.
> ...


If that is ok for you, then that could be a deciding factor as you can get a nice kit for under Â£1000 with either one do it all lens or a smaller kit and additional telephoto lens.


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

But remember you exisiting lenses will only work with a pentax camera.


----------

